# 2018 + Tiguan MQB Door Warning Lights Retrofit DYI



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I documented Tiguan MQB (NAR market) door warning light retrofit on our 2019 SEL non-premium

DYI Link

The DYI covers only front door retrofit as I still need to do more research for rear doors. I'm not sure if NAR Tiguan models even support rear door warning lights 
It would be helpful to compare VCDS scans of 2019 SEL Premium and 2019 lower trim model. I have a feeling that only Premium models come with updated rear door modules. Just a pure guess at this moment.... Maybe someone from other markets, like Europe can shed some light on this

If I cant figure this out then I will have two new lights with wires for sale as I purchased 4 to do all 4 doors.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Just in case somebody else wants to try this, could you share the part number for the lights? Do they come with the wires?

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Thank you for both DIY’s. I need to remove my drivers door panel because a coin fell in it and moves around non stop when I drive. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunrunner (May 16, 2006)

front door
32 pin connector -- pin 16 +, pin 5 -

rear door 
16 pin connector-- pin 12+, pin 13 -

door warning light vcd coding-- 
byte 1, bit 2 for all door

rear door connector
https://photobucket.com/gallery/user/nfmstone/media/bWVkaWFJZDo3MjYxMjY1OQ==/?ref=


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

sunrunner said:


> front door
> 32 pin connector -- pin 16 +, pin 5 -
> 
> rear door
> ...


Great, I'll give that a try :beer: . If it works, Ill update the DYI.

How do you access coding for rear door module? My VCDS scan just says

BB-Door Rear Drv -- Status: Not registered 0001
BC-Door Rear Pass -- Status: Not registered 0001

and then rear door modules:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address BB: Door Rear Drv
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address BC: Door Rear Pass
Cannot be reached


I know some VWs have front modules "master" the rear modules and you would access them via front. However, when I open my front door module I dont see way to get access to rear door. Just FYI, I'm using beta files for VCDS so that might change in the future.

*Update*
See my later post


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

My question is this. According to the DIY, you are to use pin 16. I f you have door card lights, like on the R line, what pin would you use for the front doors?? Can't use the same pin connector for the door card lights, they'd be on when the lights were on.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Triple6 said:


> My question is this. According to the DIY, you are to use pin 16. I f you have door card lights, like on the R line, what pin would you use for the front doors?? Can't use the same pin connector for the door card lights, they'd be on when the lights were on.


Pin 16 is positive connection for door warning lights AND illuminated door sills. VW uses the same circuit for door warning lights and illuminated door sills. If you look at the wiring diagram for the pin 16, the wire goes from the door module back into the cabin and then to the door sills. And obviously their functionality is the same, door opens lights come on, door close, lights turn off.

If you have SEL Premium than Pin 16 is already populated because it powers your door sills. If you want to prove this theory, take VCDS go to door module and you should see that it will say "door warning lights" active. Disable it and your door sills will shut off.... It is possible Ross Tech might update their label files to say "door sills" in the future so people are not confused.

Door trim illumination and door handle illumination are separate pins on the connector. I dont remember the pin numbers but I know they are on the same connector. Their operation is slightly different as they only come on with your dash illumination and dont care if doors are closed or open.


----------



## Triple6 (Jan 2, 2019)

OEMplusCC said:


> Pin 16 is positive connection for door warning lights AND illuminated door sills. VW uses the same circuit for door warning lights and illuminated door sills. If you look at the wiring diagram for the pin 16, the wire goes from the door module back into the cabin and then to the door sills. And obviously their functionality is the same, door opens lights come on, door close, lights turn off.
> 
> If you have SEL Premium than Pin 16 is already populated because it powers your door sills. If you want to prove this theory, take VCDS go to door module and you should see that it will say "door warning lights" active. Disable it and your door sills will shut off.... It is possible Ross Tech might update their label files to say "door sills" in the future so people are not confused.
> 
> Door trim illumination and door handle illumination are separate pins on the connector. I dont remember the pin numbers but I know they are on the same connector. Their operation is slightly different as they only come on with your dash illumination and dont care if doors are closed or open.


I do have an SEL P and it does have the both the door sill lights and the door handle lights so pin 16 will be populated. I'm guessing by what you are saying is I should use the door handle light pin for my positive wire for the door warning lights?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Triple6 said:


> I do have an SEL P and it does have the both the door sill lights and the door handle lights so pin 16 will be populated. I'm guessing by what you are saying is I should use the door handle light pin for my positive wire for the door warning lights?


Ill keep it simple. 
If you have illuminated door sills then just tap into wires coming from pin 16 (+) and pin 5 (ground). And also no VCDS is necessary. Ill clarify that in the DYI


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Well I think I figured out rear door mystery.....

I removed rear door panel and to my surprise there was no door module. This explains why my VCDS "can't connect to rear door modules". It appears that this is another cost cutting on the VW side. 
As far as I know, only the Premium NAR Tiguans came with rear door modules and therefore will be able to retrofit door warning lights. VW most likely installs rear door modules to support "ambient lighting package" which only comes on Premium models. 

I'll update my DYI with these findings. 

Looks like there is a way to retrofit rear door modules as well but that is lot of work and money.

Picture of my rear "poor, no door module" door for reference:


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

OEMplusCC said:


> Well I think I figured out rear door mystery.....
> 
> I removed rear door panel and to my surprise there was no door module. This explains why my VCDS "can't connect to rear door modules". It appears that this is another cost cutting on the VW side.
> As far as I know, only the Premium NAR Tiguans came with rear door modules and therefore will be able to retrofit door warning lights. VW most likely installs rear door modules to support "ambient lighting package" which only comes on Premium models.


It looks like the rear door controllers are slaves built-in to the front door controllers. My autoscan shows 2 door controllers (42 & 52) for driver's side and passenger side. Both include a rear control module.
I have no clue whether Premium models have separate rear door controllers. It is interesting that VCDS says it can't connect since there is coding in my rear door control modules. I have never tried looking at these controllers.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

OEMplusCC said:


> Well I think I figured out rear door mystery.....
> 
> I removed rear door panel and to my surprise there was no door module. This explains why my VCDS "can't connect to rear door modules". It appears that this is another cost cutting on the VW side.
> As far as I know, only the Premium NAR Tiguans came with rear door modules and therefore will be able to retrofit door warning lights. VW most likely installs rear door modules to support "ambient lighting package" which only comes on Premium models.
> ...


Just to help shed some light (Ha), my '18 Highline (SEL-P equivalent) also doesn't have rear door modules found in OBD11. 

Also, fwiw, there's no ambient lighting on the back doors on NAR Tiguans...


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

inv4zn said:


> Just to help shed some light (Ha), my '18 Highline (SEL-P equivalent) also doesn't have rear door modules found in OBD11.
> 
> Also, fwiw, there's no ambient lighting on the back doors on NAR Tiguans...


You are correct, to be more correct however, There is no ambient trim installed on the door panel but the SEL-P rear door modules support it  

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

OEMplusCC said:


> inv4zn said:
> 
> 
> > Just to help shed some light (Ha), my '18 Highline (SEL-P equivalent) also doesn't have rear door modules found in OBD11.
> ...


Would love to get some ambient lights for the rear doors to match the front.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Paddie.e.kelly said:


> Would love to get some ambient lights for the rear doors to match the front.


Unfortunately there are no "cut outs" in the rear door panel for a trim. You would need to import the whole rear door panel from a European Tiguan All Space. 

Side note:
Its actually impressive how VW finds ways to cut cost with minor things like this... I totally get why(economics of scale) but still impressive.... literally every 0.1 of a cent matters


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

OEMplusCC said:


> .....Side note:
> Its actually impressive how VW finds ways to cut cost with minor things like this... I totally get why(economics of scale) but still impressive.... literally every 0.1 of a cent matters


So, which maker isn't doing the same? Which makers are giving away features for free?


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

OEMplusCC said:


> Paddie.e.kelly said:
> 
> 
> > Would love to get some ambient lights for the rear doors to match the front.
> ...


Completely agree. Wonder how much of a difference a subtle change like that would cost buyers?

I've been on the lookout for AllSpace doors that match my interior combination (black leather, grey inserts). No luck.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Paddie.e.kelly said:


> Completely agree. Wonder how much of a difference a subtle change like that would cost buyers?.....


If the difference is inconsequential, they wouldn't add the variation to the builds.


----------



## locoandroid69 (Dec 21, 2019)

OEMplusCC said:


> Unfortunately there are no "cut outs" in the rear door panel for a trim. You would need to import the whole rear door panel from a European Tiguan All Space.
> 
> Side note:
> Its actually impressive how VW finds ways to cut cost with minor things like this... I totally get why(economics of scale) but still impressive.... literally every 0.1 of a cent matters


My 2020 RLine has those cut outs and light covers though is the SE model so no actual ambient feature on either the front or back


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

locoandroid69 said:


> OEMplusCC said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately there are no "cut outs" in the rear door panel for a trim. You would need to import the whole rear door panel from a European Tiguan All Space.
> ...


Pics you can share for reference?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

locoandroid69 said:


> My 2020 RLine has those cut outs and light covers though is the SE model so no actual ambient feature on either the front or back


Interesting, this must be new for 2020. You got pictures?

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Just in case somebody else wants to try this, could you share the part number for the lights? Do they come with the wires?
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


part numbers still not in this thread?


----------

